# 2007 Keystone Outback 25Rss Pics



## 08outback25rss (Aug 11, 2011)

Pictures of my Keystone Outback 25RSS for SALE. New Price 14,500


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Goo luck with the sale.

You should add a contact number are email address and where the trailer is located.


----------



## 08outback25rss (Aug 11, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Goo luck with the sale.
> 
> You should add a contact number are email address and where the trailer is located.


Your right. I have a couple of post on here listing my camper. My number is 423-383-8069. Camper is located in Bristol Virginia and you can email me at [email protected] Thanks


----------



## 08outback25rss (Aug 11, 2011)

08outback25rss said:


> Goo luck with the sale.
> 
> You should add a contact number are email address and where the trailer is located.


Your right. I have a couple of post on here listing my camper. My number is 423-383-8069. Camper is located in Bristol Virginia and you can email me at [email protected] Thanks
[/quote]
We have a great deal on a fifth wheel and need to move this camper. It is in perfect shape and has many extras. Awsome camper we have loved it. Need to make someone a great deal! $13,000.00 firm.


----------



## 08outback25rss (Aug 11, 2011)

CAMPER IS SOLD!


----------

